# Greek Isles: Ocean Nomads?



## NeverLift (Dec 14, 2010)

Their web site is ocean-nomads.com. I've just received a very attractive offer for a fully crewed holiday in the Greek Isles, for two of us. Long, personal letter. The owner and his wife would crew, but on boats from (I presume) other boat owners, in a variety of locations in Greece.

I've not sailed on a chartered boat before, just friends and acquaintences, so I don't know how to evaluate this organization, can find no online reviews or experiences. That they use a variety of boats from multiple sources gives me pause; could they really know the condition and quality of all? Or am I being overly cautious. I've seen the posted experiences of others through brokers -- particularly GPSC -- but since I'm told that the owner, Walter, and his wife Alexandra would be crewing themselves, they wouldn't put up with a tub. They've offered, specifically, a Hanse 400.

Opinions, anyone?

Thanks,

Gary


PS: "NeverLift" is an auto racing term, nothing to do with how I sail!


----------



## Aussie1 (Oct 9, 2010)

I know these 2, they work for Ocean Yachts as independent/freelance skipper/hostess.... I hardly think they own anything other than thier sea bag. I guess from thier web site they are reaching out to start thier own business..Not sure that hiring a bareboat and then calling it your own and skippering it is a good business though.... is'nt that the same as bareboat +rent a skipper?
too many questions about liability and taxes and insrance spring to mind... why not go with a regular broker and use there captain ?
try Kiralcoulis,Athenian,chandler yachts,vernicos many to pick from


----------



## NeverLift (Dec 14, 2010)

Ausse1,

Thanks for your input. I am looking into the firms you suggest. The Kiriacoulis web site makes no mention of a crew being available from them, and I wouldn't want to be in the crossfire if the crew were my responsibility -- e.g., the skipper beached the boat, etc. Found the Athenian, but their price list, a .pdf, won't download. 

I was already in communication with Chandler, continuing to do so, but Global Merchant has posted a note that they've stopped working them over an issue of "quality", undefined. Appears they don't own the smaller boats, web info speaks to 8 50'+ boats, may just be booking agents for the smaller, and that really gets me worried.

BTW: I think Ocean Nomad owns more than their sea bags. I found on the web where they were in the process of registering the boat they offered, a Hanse 400, with the regulatory authorities in Greece in 2009, apparently as its owners, sailing with the owner in command of the boat seems a good idea, I'm not caught in the middle of a problem. I'm surprised that, knowing them, you didn't know that. They may also do some work for others, not my concern.

Their brochure refers to other people by name, photo, and bio that they can offer as skipper and crew.


----------



## chrondi (Mar 24, 2004)

Aussie 1's point makes sense i.e. all major Greek charter companies have skippers whom they trust and cooperate with.
Through an exchange of personal emails I know that Sailnet community member NBruce (his name is Nathan) has booked a skippered boat charter for next summer in the Greek Isles, so I suggest you ask details by sending to him a personal email message. I assure you that his arrangement was a deal!


----------



## Andreas68 (Apr 8, 2011)

Very interesting post. 1st : yes, correct most charter companies in Greece have skippers they trust. Even Kyriakoulis has. The point is not to have "A" skipper, the point is to have an experienced skipper who can take you to places of interest. And here the problem starts. I would prefer to take a "foreign" skipper (there are some norwegian guys around)... instead of a greek skipper (these guys are sometimeks really boring)... also: Language issues: A skipper should be able to speak your language!
2nd. there should be no issues as long as the boat is chartered with all lawful formalities as any charter company in Greece is obliged to do.
3rd) Many boat owners have their own business AND yacht. We for example do this business for several years (successfully I'd say), however with a bit of searching you will find many such "smaller" companies with much better boats than you can charter from the larger companies...

For any further question... feel free to ask. I know most of the guys around Kalamaki Marina in person... 

Andreas


----------



## chrondi (Mar 24, 2004)

> We for example do this business for several years


Who is "we". Do you represent any business without clearly stating that?


----------



## tdw (Oct 2, 2006)

Andreas,
I take your line "We for example do this business for several years" as meaning you were once in the charter busines but no longer. If in fact you still actively charter you do need to state this in your signature as per SailNet terms and conditions.


----------



## Andreas68 (Apr 8, 2011)

OK..... guys I am really sorry. I thought I had set up the signature line (but did not check it after!)
Also I would not like to write as an owner ... but as I believe giving tips independently is a much better way of getting more people to sail! 
For the record. I am in the business for many years, offering quality services in the luxury class. I do not want to drive people to my company... there are search engines out there where you will be able to find all kind of services around yachting in greece or the world. 
IF one wants to find a company which does chartering they can use a search engine.
As referring to the forum rules: We could mean A) me and my wife, B) me and a friend of mine, C) what ever you may like.
I do not want to advertise my business ... so I am not using a signature url... 
just for this one post. WE are [in Greece] and doing private skippered cruises. We don't do bareboat and we don't have 50 boats out there. So also the capacity is pretty... small ... in number of charters we can handle per year...
If it does offend of not stating the company... and you prefer opinions that do actively advertise a company.. well I do not agree. First of all comes sailing as a hobby, sport, recreation and holiday activity and then after all the business...


----------



## JohnRPollard (Mar 26, 2007)

Andreas,

We welcome your participation here. I'm sure you can provide helpful information to Sailnet members sailing in that region. And, yes, we require you to disclose that you are involved in the marine charter business. 

However, this site is supported in large part by paid advertisers. We therefor do not allow members to advertise their businesses for free in the forums. We also do not allow members to use the private messaging systems to solicit business. This is stated very plainly in the Sailnet User Agreement to which you agreed when joining Sailnet.

We will need you to remove the reference to your business website, both from your posts and your signature line. You should replace your signature line with a disclosure line stating something to the effect "Professional Charter Captain" or "Charter Boat Company Operator" or whatever it is that you do for the charter company. 

Please take care of this promptly. Thank you.


----------



## Andreas68 (Apr 8, 2011)

Done...no offense!


----------



## JohnRPollard (Mar 26, 2007)

Andreas68 said:


> Done...no offense!


Andreas,

Thanks, and absolutely no offense taken! Please enjoy the website.

You have some beautiful sailing grounds over there.


----------



## Andreas68 (Apr 8, 2011)

Yes John we do.... and I am sure people who have been sailing in Greece do come back for ever! Well they do! Have you been to Greece?

Another question? Are you some kind of a moderator or owner of the site?


----------



## WalterKruk (Apr 9, 2006)

*Sailing with Ocean Nomads*

I do not know you and as we probably never sailed together how do you know how we (My wife and I) work.

As a matter of fact we do own the Hanse 400 - ARGO, the yacht on offer. (S.I.T.E.S.A.P.) And yes it is a barboat with a skipper, give it a name. I am focused on yacht charters with skippers, not on chartering bareboat yachts. That's a big difference in the service I offer!

Most/lots of the yachts in Greece, even motor yachts with permanent crew, work with the contract for bare-boat charter.

I have earned my tracks in Greece (the last 8 years) working for many charter offices and yes I work (mostly) by myself now, or with my wife. Buying lots of boats does not seem a very healthy "business" to me as there are already to many yachts in the Greek waters and good maintenance cost lots of money. My business plan is to pick out the right yacht for the clients and enjoy what I enjoy, sailing as a skipper with my clients.

As a RYA licensed skipper I keep my first aid up to date and pay for an extra skipper Liability insurance (The cover sum is EUR 10,000,000.00 for personal injury and damage to property) to make sure every situation is covered (I dont know if the bigger companies offer this, they never insured me when I was working for them). Standard yacht liability under the standard contract is not different with the other companies you mention (we all work with the same licenses and laws that we have here in Greece). Besides that, I have never had any serious incident on any of my charters (knock on wood).

I have many old clients, boat owners, agents and fellow sailors that would love to talk to anyone who has any questions about me and my wife as skipper and hostess/cook. I can supply email and phone numbers to those who like to do so.

Walter Kruk


----------

